# Please help!!  How to find really loud katydid/locust  in my room!?



## Newports

Please please help me.

This katydid or whatever it is is so so loud and I have not been able to find it for the last week.  I know the vicinity of where it is, every time I come near the area he stops singing but a minute or two later after walking away he starts again.  It is the most annoying ear ringing, constant medium pitched buzzing here.  This goes on for hours and it literally gives me a headache because it rings my ear drums constantly.  It just seems to pierce my ears and it's driving me nuts.

The sound is coming from where my shoes are near the main entrance.  Do you guys think he is one of the shoes? I skimmed the area and lifted and looked around the area but could never find it.

I just want to catch it and put it out side, this guy doesn't seem to want to leave or stop.

I did some research and came to a conclusion that it's most likely a katydid or a locust.  I've never heard a cricket make this kind of buzzing.  I thought cricket chirping was annoying but now this is real torture.

Where do these guys like to hide?  

Please help me. Oh man...


----------



## Galapoheros

What, it's in you home?, or just outside, outside your door?  If it's doing it at night, it's a katydid, it would be a cicada if it's doing it during the day.  At night I get a flashlight and move like a cat, stop when it stops making the noise, wait for it to start up again and get a little closer and keep looking.  I also have a huge box of ear plugs, the foam can shaped plugs work really well, you don't notice they are in your ear after a few minutes.


----------



## Newports

Galapoheros said:


> What, it's in you home?, or just outside, outside your door?  If it's doing it at night, it's a katydid, it would be a cicada if it's doing it during the day.  At night I get a flashlight and move like a cat, stop when it stops making the noise, wait for it to start up again and get a little closer and keep looking.  I also have a huge box of ear plugs, the foam can shaped plugs work really well, you don't notice they are in your ear after a few minutes.


Yes it's definitely in my room.    I've closed my window and the sound is still just as loud.  I have very good hearing so I can definitely hear it coming from one of the corners of my room.  It only happens during night time.

This is crazy.  Also if I go to the bathroom near by the sound isn't as bad meaning, it's is most definitely in this room and not outside my house.  The sound wouldn't be this loud if he was outside.

This guy also has been in the same area for more than a week.  This guy must be pretty big no?  Or can small katydid's be this loud as well?


----------



## The Snark

It's elementary my dear Watson. Assuming you don't have access to a Shure S57 or equivalent and an oscilloscope...

What you need to do is attenuate the SPL of the sound a DB magnitude until your human auditory receptivity level emulates that of the female of the species of critter, eliminating the omnidirectional to the degree where your hearing can detect the origin source without the reflected sound waves. Got it?

IE, plug yer ears until you can barely hear the sound. You will then be able to detect where the critter is hiding. Making a directional detector by cupping your hand partially over one ear with the other ear plugged will help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bugmankeith

Dark places, probably behind furniture. I've found crickets in my slippers lol.


----------



## Smokehound714

Sounds like a cicada.

 A *KATYDID'S* song is more like a raspy "snikt" sound.  Not very loud, but it carries quite far.  Cicadas buzz really loud, and the hotter it gets, the louder they get.


  edit:  species songs vary, some katydids have a song that sounds like several loud clicks in succession


----------



## Galapoheros

Hmm, should be a katydid, and could be a cricket sps too.  I've been curious and tracked down small cricket species at night in the trees that make a constant soft buzz with no breaks but I could imagine that sound being a nightmare in a room.  I thought it would be a much larger katydid but turned out to be a small green cricket.  ......OK I just looked it up, it was this one, or something much like it.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd6AhWnc50A


----------



## Smokehound714

Galapoheros said:


> Hmm, should be a katydid, and could be a cricket sps too.  I've been curious and tracked down small cricket species at night in the trees that make a constant soft buzz with no breaks but I could imagine that sound being a nightmare in a room.  I thought it would be a much larger katydid but turned out to be a small green cricket.  ......OK I just looked it up, it was this one, or something much like it.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd6AhWnc50A


My money's on a cicada.  It could be outside on a tree near a window, a male cicada's song can hit 109 decibels, very loud.  Lol I wonder what it would sound like if I caught a whole bunch of them, and got them all to alarm call at once


----------



## Enn49

Borrow a cat lol. Seriously cats are great at catching escaped insects.


----------



## Galapoheros

Smokehound714 said:


> My money's on a cicada.  It could be outside on a tree near a window, a male cicada's song can hit 109 decibels, very loud.  Lol I wonder what it would sound like if I caught a whole bunch of them, and got them all to alarm call at once


I was thinking that at first but then he said it only makes the noise at night, that would be kind of strange for cicadas since they more often do that in the heat of the day.  btw cicadas are making a bunch of noise right now in my yard.  I was one of those 10 year old kids that carried a BB gun around all the time.  I got pretty good a locating those cicadas up in the trees and I shot the diddly out of those.  That wasn't as bad as what my cousin would do, he'd kill 100's of black birds with his pellet gun and would laugh every time they fell to the ground.


----------



## Smokehound714

Galapoheros said:


> I was thinking that at first but then he said it only makes the noise at night, that would be kind of strange for cicadas since they more often do that in the heat of the day.  btw cicadas are making a bunch of noise right now in my yard.  I was one of those 10 year old kids that carried a BB gun around all the time.  I got pretty good a locating those cicadas up in the trees and I shot the diddly out of those.  That wasn't as bad as what my cousin would do, *he'd kill 100's of black birds with his pellet gun and would laugh every time they fell to the ground.*


that's true, i didnt think of that.  

 hahaha your cousin sounds like this guy:


----------



## myrmecophile

My bet would be on it being something along the lines of a snowy tree cricket. The MO fits perfectly. They commonly sneak in and provided a wonderful serenade when you are trying to sleep. Tough to find to due to their small size.


----------



## Newports

Galapoheros said:


> Hmm, should be a katydid, and could be a cricket sps too.  I've been curious and tracked down small cricket species at night in the trees that make a constant soft buzz with no breaks but I could imagine that sound being a nightmare in a room.  I thought it would be a much larger katydid but turned out to be a small green cricket.  ......OK I just looked it up, it was this one, or something much like it.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd6AhWnc50A


holy crap that's what it sounded like the most!!!

But it would buzz really loud for like 10-20 seconds take a half second break and start again over and over and over.

And no definitely not a cicada, it's not the season for them and I'm old enough to know how a cicada sounds like.  Plus if it was in my house it be gone instantly.  There would be no way a cicada would be allowed to buzz in my house, it would be CRAZY loud.


----------



## The Snark

Now that you have determined a horse is standing on your foot, what are you going to do about it?


----------



## Smokehound714

The Snark said:


> Now that you have determined a horse is standing on your foot, what are you going to do about it?


give it a sugar cube!


----------

